# Back Pain



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Just wanted to get some tips on casting when having a pretty damaged spine. I am a Army medic and was injured in Iraq. I shattered 4 vertebrae and havent been able to really cast since without paying for it. Its really getting to me cause I dont want to let my buddys cast for me which plenty have voluntered and I thank them all. But Im sure you guys may know some techniques I can use to help my form and pain while not really hurting my distance. I fish the bay and Deleware surf. I use a 10 and 11 foot Sea line X and Shimano baitrunners. I know I should learn to throw a conventional but I grew up with spinners. I really dont know any real power casts but I can hold my own throwing the way Ive tought myself. Im thinking if I learn some real technique I may elimanate some of the pain that Im experiancing. I went to the Peake yesterday and practiced throwing more than trying to catch a fish. Anyways I paid for it last night and now my wife is irrate so I need to do something so I dont have to give up. any advice on tackle, technique and overall methods would be apprecaited. thanks in advance.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

with the right outfit you don't even have to use your back.when my back acts up i use a 12'3" breakaway and let the rod do the work.even with a bad back,4-500' is obtainable.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

You want the rod to do most of the work, not your back. It needs to *load *in other words. I've never thrown a Sealine. But with a Solaris or Tica, (and lots of customs mentioned here) and a decent Brighton/Uni-tech cast, the power is applied gradually, the rod loads and can get it out there pretty good. Don't believe it works your back that hard.

You mentioned the bay so I'm thinking 5 and bait max. Now, if you're gonna go to AI and do 10 and bait with an Ocean Master, better get a back brace... and maybe a good chiropractor for later. It takes some horsepower to load it.

Suggest experimenting with the Uni-tech and a 5oz bank sinker, no bait... until you get the hang of it.
http://www.nickaway.com/PDF files/Overhead.pdf

Jonas Green Park by the old Severn River bridge (Rt 450) is a good place to practice with few snags.

Good luck.
.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the insight, maybe I will upgrade rods and practice with the uni-tech. Ive been looking for a 12 footer for awhile. What would you guys recommend in a 12 that you can throw all day with out to much effort. thanks


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*12 ftr*

Why a 12 foot rod if you have a bad back? Anyway look at the loomis Factory rod(will throw 6 better than 8 ) or Lamiglas(will throw 8 and big bait) as far as a custom. A 12 ft Tica is very light as well( better 6 oz rod). A 350-3 Purglas is worth a look at if you throw six and bait. 8 and bait the Lamiglas wins. It is the lightest true eight and bait rod out there.. Most of your pain will be from holding it or fighting fish with it as much as from casting. Light is the way to go. Look at what the older guys use at the point. I think the lamiglas fights fish very well.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

combatcatcher said:


> What would you guys recommend in a 12 that you can throw all day with out to much effort. thanks


That's a loaded question... like "what kind of car do you like?"... everybody has their own favorite.

I personally like the Okuma Solaris and many others like the Tica. 

It's depends partly on how much you want to spend. There are customs out there that will out cast the Solaris and Tica but they can get pricey.
.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Sealine X*

Those rods load as easily as anything made. They will handle about 3 oz less than rated, but imho are excellent rods.

As a fellow backpain sufferer, the good ole overhead thump is as simple as it gets and does not strain the back as do some power cast.

Try standing face on to the ocean and lay the rod over and on the right shoulder with a fair drop. Pull down hard with the left and as soon as its off the shoulder punch the right hand thru. It will work your arms and shoulders, but is easy on the back.

The standing for periods gets to me as much as the casting does. So sit when you can.

Good luck


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Solaris*

Just picked up 2 12ft Solaris at Dicks for a decent price. I dont have a conventional reel cause i am scared to switch over( tried casting my friends 525 and blew it up real bad). But with my 4500 baitrunner and the unitek cast you guys recommended I threw way farther then before and not nearly as much strain on the back. You guys have saved my season i was pretty worried. Now I need a cosy chair for the waiting and Ill be fine. Thanks. By the way if I did want to convert to a conventional would the daiwa SL30SH be a good starter. If not what could I start out thats foregiving.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Combat,

The SL30SH or SHV are both great reels. The SHV uses a different bearing arraingment, I think they call it speedshaft or something like that. Depending on where you purchase the reel, it may or may not have the brake blocks installed. They are in a plastic bag inside the box. Start with the red blocks flat side out for most control. In this configuration with the factory lube in the bearings it should be very forgiving. Great drag too!! 

If you could get together with an experienced caster it could save you lots of time and back strain. Lot's of guys, myself included would be happy to help you out if the time and place could be worked out.

Thanks for your service to all of us, I hope you heal completely.

Tommy


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ya I want to second Tommy's*

words of appreciation for your service to our country. I was lucky to serve mine time during a more peaceful time.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...and I'll 3rd that offering of appreciation from all us Virginian gentlemen(  )....the R


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Its a great country to serve*

I appreciate all the kind words. But really I think I just did my part. Back to fishing stuff. I went out today to practice over a Crofton middle school with my new 12' solaris. It was a beauty. Ive never thrown that far before. One problem though. Using the uni-tek Im winging it way right and cant seem to get it straight. Im not sure if Im releasing to early or moving my arms the wrong way. I think i need a gaurd for my finger though, any suggestions.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

two suggestions.1-throw straight over your shoulder and you won't go sideways.
2-gat a breakaway cannon,if you're using braid.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Combat,

Fishunter was right on with his advice. You want to end the cast with your body pretty well facing the target. Try this, when you set up for the cast, imagine a clock face on the ground. 12 oclock being the target. Put your right foot (assuming right handed caster) in the clock center and your left foot at about 10 or 10:30. Pick a point in the sky at about 45 deg up from the horizon as your target With as much left hand extension as possible, look up at the target then pull with the left and punch with the right. By visualizing the target it will help the release point and straighten out the cast. Try it, it works. 

Good luck

Tommy


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*combat make up the baseball yet?*

that right and left direction will probably change around a bit as you fool with your push/ pull ratio. Did you make up your baseball yet? Niffty item that weighs 5 oz and doesn't get buried in the mud. I enjoy practicing in the fresh air, sunshine, and green grass. Its my excuss to get out of the house. Some of these guys go out daily and toss a baseball for a half hour. Hey if you don't have a dog to walk why not? Amazing how smooth you can get after a few sessions.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Pulling right... practice. It's helpful to have someone watch you cast. They can maybe point out where you are pulling it off straight. It's helpful to swing the weight towards your body as you are placing it on the ground. Helps get you in the mindset of having it, your line and rod straight towards the target. (Thanks shaggy.)

Also, start off with lower weight, say 2oz and do it slow... as you get better, add weight and speed. The sweet spot on that 12' Solaris is 5oz.


Casting baseballs. Was watching the neighbor kid out this morning doing exactly that except he was using a Zebco 202 and a Jack Russel Terrier.  

Looked like fun. Kid's had lots more pullage than I've had so far this season. "Hey kid, can I borrow your dog?"  
.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*using tennis ball*

Once again thanks for the help. I bought some tennis balls and cut a small hole. Tied my sinker to a snap swivel and then put the weight in the ball. Works Great. I have a stride of 37 inches and am throwing about 120 steps it equals to a little of 350. Not bad and no where near as much back pain now that Im focusing on the push and pull with my arms. I like the tennis ball cause I can see it better and adjust how much I want to throw. My old man and I went down to Pax naval base on friday, not a bite but it was nice watching the old mans jaw drop when I hearld that sucker. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Thanks..*

CC,

1. Thanks for serving our country!  I just retired after 22 years in the Navy. 

2. I am building a 13'2" All Star rod that handles 4-10 ounces and is as light as a feather. I live in Bowie and will give you a shout when I finish it and you can check it out. It is going to be built conventional but you will be able to judge the weight from handling it. I can put a spinner on it so you can get an idea of how it sits in your hand. I should be done in about a month - Just got the blank Friday so now I have to place an order for the reel seat, guides, and thread.

3. As we live so close, I'll drop you a line when I plan on getting out and hitting the DE and MD surf and IRI.

Take care and Welcome Home!

Sandcrab
Retired Chief Petty Officer
US Navy


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks Sandcrab*

Congrats on retirement. Looks like they wont let me stay in service with my back. I was hoping to do 20 but there is other work out there. Just not as fun as playinh GI Joe. Would enjoy meeting you, Ive read youre stuff for awhile. We fished alot at Henelopen last year, the Marylanders that dont make the trip dont know what there missing in Deleware. Do you practice casting ever Sandcrab. I do at Crofton Middleschool, maybe we could meet up if these fish dont start biting soon and give me some pointers. Just a thought.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

hey don't know if you've tried them but my wife who has a couple herniations uses the heat pads that stick on your skin. if her back starts acting up they really help keep the muscles around the spine from tightening up and causing spasms. might make standing/sitting at the pier/beach a little more comfortable

Wtrdog


----------

